# Murphy for Hickson?



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

> If the Cavaliers are going to acquire forward Troy Murphy from the Pacers they are likely going to have to part with J.J. Hickson.
> 
> Sources told the Cleveland Plain Dealer that the two teams have made headway in talks, but Indiana insists on getting Hickson in return. The Cavaliers are also reluctant to offer a first-round pick in any deadline deal.
> 
> ...



Chances are this might not happen and Murphy will go to the Bucks. But considering Leon Powe is close to returning, moving Hickson for a 3 Point PF is something the Cavs want.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

No. Hickson has been fantastic so far this year, they don't want to forfeit that for Troy Murphy.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

^ Because they figure, JJ does not shoot. Then you have Leon Powe who would do exact same job JJ does which would be a problem once everyone is healthy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who's to say Leon Powe completely recovers from his injury, though?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

And the fact that Leon's best season is hardly much better than a 21-year old sophomore.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I would do this. Hickson is nice player with potential, he's athletic but has a rather limited skillset and is quite inconsistent. Guys like him are dime a dozen, I don't think he brings anything Leon Powe won't bring when he gets back.

I guess keeping Hickson could pay off in a few years time but Murphy can help the Cavs win games right now.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I've read of a JJ for Jamison deal. Now that one I would do.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Jamison's the better overall player for sure and would be my choice too if my team needed a #1 or 2 scorer, but Murphy would probably be a better fit for the Cavs (and will go for cheaper I'm guessing). He's the better rebounder and doesn't need the ball in his hands to be effective. Plus he's actually a legitimate big man unlike Jamison who's a bit of a tweener on defense.

Having said that, both guys would be pretty good fits for Shaq and Lebron as they spread the floor well.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I feel like this trade would cement two things for Cleveland.

1) They would immediately become the favorites to win the title this season.
2) They would become increasingly likely to LOSE Lebron in the offseason.

Pick your poison, I say.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> 2) They would become increasingly likely to LOSE Lebron in the offseason.


How come?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> I feel like this trade would cement two things for Cleveland.
> 
> 1) They would immediately become the favorites to win the title this season.
> 2) They would become increasingly likely to LOSE Lebron in the offseason.
> ...


They win the title, and you really think LeBron walks?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

FX™ said:


> They win the league, and you really think LeBron walks?


I think he's much more likely to leave if they win the title. He will feel that his work in Cleveland is done. Until he gets that championship for the city he loves, his loyalty will force him to stay. Once that monkey's off his back, he'll be on to fulfill his dream of being a global icon.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Interesting logic there, and I see where you're coming from.

However, I think if they win the championship, LeBron will want to stay and just bring more and more titles to Cleveland. I can't see him leaving the championship winners, but who knows.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Lebron knows!


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm actually more inclined to believe he will come to New York if he does not win a title, now I would not be surprised if he comes after he wins a title.

For example: LeBron always manages to drop 47+ on the Knicks...Why? They played better defense than the Wolves or any team the Cavs faced that week and he did not get such high numbers.

So, Lebron drops all of these high scoring games, then joins the Knicks. So basically, I think he's giving off a Before and After effect on the Knicks.

I drop 52 on you guys, then I drop 34, then I drop 47. Then I join the team, and make them better.

I know, It sounds crazy but It's just weird how he never scores like that on REALLY REALLY bad teams but he manages to do it against the Knicks every single time.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Punk said:


> I'm actually more inclined to believe he will come to New York if he does not win a title, now I would not be surprised if he comes after he wins a title.
> 
> For example: LeBron always manages to drop 47+ on the Knicks...Why? They played better defense than the Wolves or any team the Cavs faced that week and he did not get such high numbers.
> 
> ...


He goes off on the Knicks every time he plays them because they're a terrible team. I thought that was pretty obvious.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

garnett said:


> He goes off on the Knicks every time he plays them because they're a terrible team. I thought that was pretty obvious.


Right, there so terrible that they almost won the game? I don't think so. Their so terrible they managed to defeat Atlanta twice on their home court.

The Nets are terrible, the Wolves are terrible, the Pistons are terrible. Yet, they all played worse defense against Bron and he never scores 47 on them.

Like I said, There is more to his scoring against the Knicks that meet the eye in my opinion.

The Knicks are not terrible unlike what some people want to believe. They are inconsistent but not terrible.

I wonder where all of those "terrible" comments went when the Celtics were worse than the Knicks in 2005/2006.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

They Knicks are bad. LeBron scores so much on them because he's unstoppable in transition. More possessions equals more points, it's pretty elementary logic.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

GregOden said:


> They Knicks are bad. *LeBron scores so much on them because he's unstoppable in transition.* More possessions equals more points, it's pretty elementary logic.


Which every team deals with. The Knicks are not the only team to face his wrath. Which makes your diss againt the Knicks laughable.

Why are you making seem as if they are not the only team to struggle against Lebron?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Lebron will not sign with the gutted teams in NYC, all respect to David Lee.

He could just sign with a 42+ win young team like the Thunder, Blazers, or Grizzlies. Durant and Lebron? Who does Kobe defend? lol


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

jokeaward said:


> Lebron will not sign with the gutted teams in NYC, all respect to David Lee.
> 
> He could just sign with a 42+ win young team like the Thunder, Blazers, or Grizzlies. Durant and Lebron? Who does Kobe defend? lol


So he's gonna sign with teams that do not have enough money for a large contract like he would want?

And I don't think the Thunder, Blazers or Grizzlies are located in New York.

However, The New York Thunder sounds better. The Oklahoma City Knicks sounds fitting as well.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Punk said:


> So he's gonna sign with teams that do not have enough money for a large contract like he would want?
> 
> And I don't think the Thunder, Blazers or Grizzlies are located in New York.
> 
> However, The New York Thunder sounds better. The Oklahoma City Knicks sounds fitting as well.


How do we know what Lebron will do? He was supposed to leave Cleveland in 2007 but signed for three more years.

Who have the Knicks signed as an unrestricted free agent in the last thirty years? Weren't they in New York? Did Jordan sign there to play with Ewing? The best player they've acquired in the last ten years other than by drafting is Stephon Marbury.

Tiger Woods has $1 billion and basically has melted down. I don't see how more money in any New York or East coast team would complete Lebron's life. He's already a face of the league in a rust belt city, Howard and Wade are faces of the league in Florida, etc.

The Thunder can sign him if they want, all the gutting they did with Allen and Lewis is complete. They have $40M guaranteed next year, and the cap can dip to maybe $55M.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Thunder with Westbrook/Durant/LeBron/Green/Whoever is deadly. If LeBron wants a dynasty, just do that. If you believe what you hear though, LeBron doesn't want to share the limelight with anyone, for some reason, even if it leads to a championship. Yeah, I don't believe it.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I could see him staying if they had gotten some of their good players and say an Iguodala or retained Boozer. But that year was Luke Jackson, then Larry Hughes, etc. and they have a good team but it's not like Duncan staying with the Spurs or Kobe with the Lakers.


----------

